# عرض جميل لشرح كيفيه عمل جهاز Mri



## جاما كاميرا (23 فبراير 2008)

عرض جميل لشرح كيفية عمل جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي بسهوله 

اتمنى ان يحوز هذا العرض على راضاكم

وانتظر الردود

وشكرا

هذا رابط التحميل
http://www.zshare.net/download/7999403cf1b2c3/


----------



## امجدالعراقي (23 فبراير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً لك على هذا الرابط الرائع
اذا امكن سحبه و عرضه في المنتدى لأنني اعاني مشاكل من فتحه و تنزيله
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## جمعة سلمان جياد (1 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكن ياريت يتحمل البرنامج لكي تكون الفائدة اكثر للباحثيين لانة هناك مشاكل عند التحميل مع الاسف وبارك الله في جهودك


----------



## م.عز (7 مارس 2008)

احسنت جاما كاميرا ...
شرح جميل ...
تحياتي لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## ليدي لين (16 مارس 2008)

لم يفتح معي الرابط للاسف


----------



## م قتيبه (8 مايو 2010)

مشكو بس ارابط لم يفتح فيه مشكله ومشكور


----------



## hishamik (16 مايو 2010)

thank you


----------



## e.berakdar (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## قمر2 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك ....... لكن كيف يمكن تحميل هذا الرابط ؟


----------



## فداء (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكن لا يوجد رابط


----------



## ربا فلسطين (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي بس الرابط غير صحيح
أرجو اعادة النظر فيه
ومشكور مرة تانية


----------



## lion86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن لم يفتح الرابط ارجو تنزيله بالموقع


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

ما في راااااااااابط


----------



## فداء (10 يناير 2011)

يا ريت يتم رفع الرابط من جديد


----------

